# sys-kernel/linux-firmware blocked by my intel wifi driver

## ceejay82

Hello everybody,

I have a alfa awus036nh usb wifi card and would like to use it under gento 3.2.12 (in adition to the onboard wireless card that works fine)

So I selected 

 Device Drivers  --->     

 [*] Network device support  --->  

[*]   Wireless LAN  --->  

<*>   Ralink driver support  ---> 

 <*>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (USB) support                     │ │   

  │ │    [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt33xx devices              │ │   

  │ │    [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt35xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL│ │   

  │ │    [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt53xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL│ │   

  │ │    [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for unknown (USB) devices  

because the card got an rt3070 chip, but I guess I also need to emerge a driver.

but under /usr/portage/net-wireless/ I just found the following:

rt2860-firmware, rt2870-firmware, rt61-firmware, rt73-firmware, rtl8180, rtl8192se, rtl8192se-firmware and rtl8192su-firmware

Did I need one of these?Last edited by ceejay82 on Wed Apr 04, 2012 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ceejay82

okay maybe I shouldn't post that fast. I found a documentation about the rt3070 chip, but now I got a problem installing the required sys-kernel/linux-firmware

 *Quote:*   

> homefield # emerge -p sys-kernel/linux-firmware
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

So what do I now?

----------

## Veldrin

you have to decide, on how you want to proceed. 

gentoo offers the linux firmware are large bundle (sys-kernel/linux-firmware), or in small bit for each hardware (e.g. net-wireless/iwl6005-ucode). As they provide the same firmware, they cannot be installed at the same time. 

but in your case (as I do not see any separated firmware for rt3070) you have to use linux firmware. just unmerge net-wireless/iwl6005-ucode, and then emerge linux-firmware.

V.

----------

